# Just wondering does the season effect your mood



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am just wondering does the season effects your moods?Fall always effects my moods in some strange ways good and bad.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Am I the first to answer?







Yes, seasons affect me. Not in a great way that it becomes a problem, but they do. I hate summer because of the hot weather and the humidity. The thing that makes it better is that I'm on vacation.I love winter but when the Holidays are over I get sad.







Lucky me the volleyball season starts and it gets me up again (NBA gets better by that time too). So I have learned to find other things to look forward to not get depressed once the Holidays and the crazy shopping days are over.







I guess I am neutral with spring. But love the fall (Holidays coming, all the fun at Halloween and my birthday







).


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

It effects my moods







I dont like it getting dark at 5 o'clock and the daylight starts to vanish....I am not a winter person...Even though I have many things to do in the evenings just dont want to do them....I just looked at the calendar and we change the time here October 27th. Yuck







Maybe I am jumping alittle ahead of myself...


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I think the time change affects me more than anything. I really hate it getting dark anytime earlier than about 7 or 8 o'clock. It seems to depress me and I can't wait for the days to get longer again. I am dreading next week (isn't that when it changes again?). Heat bothers me, endless rainy or snowy overcast days bother me. I like cool sunny days without wind (wind bothers me, too).So, to answer your question, yes, season (and weather) affects my moods!


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Absolutely!!!!!!!!!!!!!I've also been told that IBS can worsen with seasonal change. I notice that mine is worse in the fall. Probably because mentally I need to prepare myself for the winter. I hate winter and everything about it (with the exception of Christmas, my favorite time of the year!)


----------



## SkinBagBecky (May 17, 2002)

Same here as the rest of you....I hate the shorter days of winter. Plus you're inside more, breathing in the dry heat of electric heating making skin, throat, etc, all dried out. Too little fresh air. Sunny days always make me feel sunnier inside, but I haven't really noticed that IBS is any better or worse with any season just like it's no better or worse with any particular food or drink. Just plain lousy all year-round, haa!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

Yes... I have S.A.D.D. It is this time of year especially when it hits hard..... then again in about January - March which is why the hubby and I usually take our extended vacation down south.While I marvel at the beauty with which nature paints the countryside, and I enjoy going to the orchards and picking apples and then coming home and baking pies..... I always feel this sense of longing for balmy summer days and night.We can take consolation in knowing that Spring will come again.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Certain seasons I look forward to more than others. I am not especially fond of summer because they are just too long and too hot here. I feel very closed in in summer running from A/C to A/C. I like the fall and winter here because we can finally turn the A/C off and get a bit of fresh air. I like the traditions and the seasons beginning with Halloween through New Years. I enjoy cooking the traditional foods and baking with my family recipes and all the festivities and being busy etc. I guess I feel about summer here the same way that a lot of people feel about the long winters where they live. There has to be a middle ground somewhere right? I know that lack of sunshine can be a real issue for people with long winters and might be good to visit a tanning bed if even it is for 20 - 30 minutes a week. Maybe 5-10 at a time. It is suppose to be great for your mood.As far as IBS, my theory is that certain foods are available in different seasons and people tend to eat differently in the different seasons. My uncle would always suffer more through the years with his colitis and is very sensitive to the changes in seasons. Maybe it has nothing to do with foods but I know my diet changes with the different foods in the different seasons.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

The colder, cooler,darker skies fill me with energy and joy.Oh how I love overcast days with a slight drizzle of rain.Not too much water falling from the sky though because flash floods freak me out.and I don't like tornadoes or hurricaines because as kids we got stuck on the coast with an incoming hurricaine and that was scary.I also have enjoyed the warmer weather but over there about 100 is a little rough.I don't have the ability to tolerate the heat so much since my 2 surgeries.Kamie


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Eric,As you know - it does effect me - similarly to you.







The first signs of winter are just creeping in here in the UK and already im finding it more difficult to climb out of bed, more difficult to force myself outside and already wishing for spring again.Its not that I dont love all the seasons, it is just the darkness and lack of sunlight makes me feel ssubconsciously sad - all I want to do is climb under my duvet and wait for the daffodils to come out again.Its odd isn't it how much the weather effects us,Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Clair, long time.







Yes the SAD creeps in right about now and it seems my seasonal clock changes and that changes my daily body rythms ect..It is helping I have a new lady friend who I really like right now, as that makes the cold spells and rainy days especially attractive and seem to have an effect on my chemistry, where we have to stay in and play snugglebunnies. LOLI would hibernate like a bear if I could during the winter, right after the leaves change here and the rain bbegins and seems to never end in Oregon some years.This is just some info on Bio-meteorology. http://www.gut-reaction.freeserve.co.uk/bio-meteorology.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

A couple of years ago, I visited the Seattle area, and while I found it very beautiful, I also found it incredibly depressing. This time of year is especially difficult because of the lack of daylight around here.It's good that you have someone to brighten up your days for you.I am lucky.... I have a husband who loves me even when I am a ###### to live with....  And I don't know what I would ever do without him.Have you ever tried light therapy? I've heard it can do some good things for this type of seasonal depression.Warmly,  Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Evie, the light therapy I need is called Mexico. LOLI need to try light therapy I know it would help through the winter. Its one of the things I have been saying for years and never do however. I just need to do it.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi "Real Quick" LOLYou will think I'm nuts completely now, BUT, so be it. I like the darkness. Ok hold on... I've got a good reason, really..When I turn off the lights, it is just _me_. No distractions, quiet. It is much easier to focus on positive images and I find myself sticking to those positive images much longer without other thoughts, or physical things (chores to be done, associative thoughts from items around me that prompt those wandering thoughts.) creeping in. I have associated the darkness with a warm feeling of well being over time I guess, so that when I turn those lights off or am outside in the dark now, I feel very safe and peaceful. So? Am I nuts???BQ


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Hi Everyone, I can definitely say the seasons affect how i feel and how my stomach acts. Hot, humid summer days are brutal and its the light change and cold in winter that gets to me - when i'm cold i'm all tense and uncomfortable and the I hate getting to work and getting home from work in the dark - its all very depressing knowing that you've missed daytime because you were stuck in an office







BQ - you're definitely not nuts! I sort of do the same thing with indoor lights - I've found that when my ibs is really acting up that sitting in the bathroom with just a nightlight on rather than the overhead light helps me to calm down. As far as seasonal differences - if you want to really throw your body for a loop go to Iceland for a while! I spent 6 weeks there doing research a few years back and they have summers of perpetual sunlight and winters of perpetual darkness - i was there during the summer and had to sleep in a closet (no windows) to keep my body on a night-time/day-time schedule







I talked to some people there and they all said that its horrible during the winter. I'm just glad that trip was pre-IBS for me - it also was cloudy constantly - the one day it was sunny the president of the company i was working at came on the intercom and told everyone to go home and take advantage of it! Anyway - thats my take on seasons - hope everyone is doing well!-K


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

BQ and Kac..... I agree... you are not nuts. When my IBS acts up, my migraines also act up... and that makes me light sensitive. Do you it's the same mechanism at work that makes you sometimes prefer more darkness?Eric.... Mexico sounds good but for me South Carolina sounds better. We're going back there in March... this time to Georgetown... to a delightful bed and breakfast. The people are very laid back down there and things go more slowly. People respect you more. And they go out of their way to help you. Nobody cuts you off during rush hour traffic. Their police force stands in the middle of busy roads collecting money for disabled children in their boots. The environment and the ambiance of all the history, quaintness, romance (walking along an avenue of spanish oaks), elegance, low country cuisine and friendly, helpful people who genuinely love life and you.... is better than anything we've ever found. We plan to retire there.Something else that helps with seasonal blues is getting interested in holiday decorations, foods, parties... etc.... for Halloween, Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Year's....... and so on. Even creating a Christmas card in Microsoft Publisher can be a rush How does that song go..... "You know I love a rainy night..." (except when I have to mow the lawn the next morning... 







Warmest Regards, Evie


----------

